# Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo



## Drillmaschine (7. September 2004)

Hallo Leute, #h 

bekanntlich gibt es ja Aktionen, die Mefo wieder verstärkt einzubürgern und den Bestand auszubauen. Vom LSFV-SH gibt es ja eine Aktion "Freunde der Meerforelle".

Ist jemandem bekannt, wo man sich aktiv einsetzen? Ich meine damit nicht finanziell. #w 

In diesem Sinne
Gruß 
Drillmaschine


----------



## Gnilftz (7. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Moin,
wende Dich doch mal direkt an den Verein, ich denke, die werden sich auch über aktive Mithilfe freuen.

FDM
Geschäftstelle:
Papenkamp 42
24114 Kiel

Tel.: 0431 - 676818

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## marioschreiber (7. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Mich würde interessieren was mit unseren Spenden bis jetzt so angestellt wurde !?
Auf der HP vom Verband habe ich keine Infos darüber gefunden.


----------



## Gnilftz (7. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren was mit unseren Spenden bis jetzt so angestellt wurde !?
> Auf der HP vom Verband habe ich keine Infos darüber gefunden.



Ruf doch mal an und frag nach... 
Haben die eigentlich auch ne eigene HP?


----------



## marioschreiber (7. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Ich hab die mal mit einer etwas provokanten Mail versucht aus der Reserve zu locken 
Ich denke bei der formulierung werde ich nicht lange auf Antwort warten 



> Da ich leidenschaftlicher Meerforellenangler bin habe ich mich schon des öfteren an Spendenaktionen für die "FdM" beteidigt.
> Nur habe ich noch nirgendwo erfahren was sie mit diesen Geldern bis jetzt so ausgerichtet haben.
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich dazu ein paar Auskünfte von ihnen bekommen würde.
> Auch würde es der Sache entgegen kommen wenn sie sich zwecks Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in dem Zusammenhang mal an die einschlägige Angelpresse richten würden, denn auch da habe ich noch keine Berichte über die Arbeit der "FdM" lesen können.
> ...


----------



## Gnilftz (7. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

#6  #6  #6 
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob die sich melden!


----------



## Ace (7. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@Mario
oha...das ist aber reichlich provokant

Ich finde das hier ne tolle Sache...
http://www.angelverein-seevetal.de/html/brutanlage.html


----------



## Maddin (7. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Hi Mario,

ich finde die Mail zum Teil irgendwie nicht so.....passend? Sorry, bekomm das jetzt nicht in den falschen Hals, aber ich -glaube- die machen mit den Spenden schon viel in Richtung Aufzucht...Schutz etc.

Als ich am Anfang des Jahres dort angerufen habe (wegen Spendenkonto usw.) hatte ich einen Biologen am Telefon der sehr nett war und mich fragte, ob ich im Oktober nicht Lust hätte mich aktiv an der Arbeit an Flussläufen usw. zu beschäftigen. Weiterhin war es sehr interessiert an meiner gefangenen Steelhead...."hatte sie Laichansätze im Bauch....."....

Also ich denke die Spenden werden nicht nur in irgendwelche Sesselpuper gepumpt, sondern landen größtenteils schon an der richtigen Stelle. Viel mehr würde mich die Frage interessieren wohin die Gelder für die Erlaubniskarten für MV fliessen!? Das ist aber was anderes....oder doch nicht?

Grüße #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Viel mehr würde mich die Frage interessieren wohin die Gelder für die Erlaubniskarten für MV fliessen!? Das ist aber was anderes....oder doch nicht?



Dazu müsstest du schon unseren Lanwirtschaftsminister fragen, aber ich denke da wirst du nur Blasen zur Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Maddin (7. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> .....da wirst du nur Blasen zur Antwort bekommen.


 Ne danke......oder hat er vielleicht noch ne nette Sekretärin? :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@ Mario..... provokant ist das richtige Wort.

Ich denke mal, dass Du eine umfassende Antwort bekommen wirst.

Das zur Verfügung stehende Spendengeld versickert ganz sicher nicht in irgendwelchen dunklen Kanälen. Der Haupgewässerwart meines Angelvereins hat in einer Monatsversammlung ausführlich darüber berichtet. Ich muss sagen, dass es die mit Abstand beste und interessanteste Versammlung der letzten 10 Jahre gewesen ist.
Lass uns wissen, was da so geschrieben kommt  #h


----------



## mot67 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

ich find e die mail nicht "zu" provokant, es wird doch niemand angegriffen.
einfach mal die antwort abwarten, interessiert mich auch sehr.


----------



## Truttafriend (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die mal mit einer etwas provokanten Mail versucht aus der Reserve zu locken
> Ich denke bei der formulierung werde ich nicht lange auf Antwort warten




Wie wäre es wenn sich der die "Chefs" von FDM im AB äußern (nicht rechtfertigen!)?
Ein kleiner Bericht/Artikel seitens des Vereins wäre doch eine gute publicity für die Aktion und unseren silbernen Freunden. Das kann hier im Meerforellen-BB-Forum oder auch in anglerpraxis.de erscheinen. 
Frag doch mal an und ich checke mal bei Thomas was er davon hält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Wenn die wollen, kriegen die jede Unterstützung, im Forum genauso wie im Magazin!!


----------



## Medo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



> Meeresangler Schwerin





> aber ich denke da wirst du nur Blasen zur Antwort bekommen.


Tschuldigung Jörg, aber wer über einen BlowJob des Landwirtschaftsministers spricht #v 
Taaaatüüüütaaaataaaa !


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

;+  #d schon gemerkt, Blasen ist groß geschrieben. Hätte auch Seifenblasen schreiben können. Wat ihr gleich wieder denkt. tzzzzzzze


----------



## Broder (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Hallo Kollegen, -Bachpatenschaft-!

Es muß einfach nur wieder für die Meerforelle attraktive Fließgewässer in Schleswig Holstein geben, die in die Ostsee münden, das ist es. 
so ein Bach zu renaturalisieren ist unglaublich kostenintensiv

So ein Projekt verschlingt da schon etliche hunderttausend Euro(zB Krusau-Flensb.). 

Vielleicht ist es dann doch unter diesem Gesichtspunkt einleuchtend das sich Spenden die sich nicht gerade im sechsstelligen Berreich befinden :q schwer zurückzuverfolgen sind.(Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein)

Es wird ja viel getan für die Meerforelle SH jedoch handelt es sich dabei um Flüsse die in die Nordsee münden, dh. das diese Meerforellen, wohl nie einen Meeresangler zu gesicht bekommt, es sei den man angelt an irgendeinem Siel an der Nordsee oder hat vor in Flüssen zu angeln wie Pinnau - Krückau usw

- gibt es so jemand?

 Mich interseeieren da nur die Flüsse auf der deutschen Seite von Schleswig Holstein - was wird da gemacht? 

Anscheinend genug sonst würde man ja keine Meerforelle hier in der Ostsee fangen können oder? Ich finde es soll nicht ein Put und Take Gewässer aus der Ostsee gemacht werden und an jedem Bach Meerforellen ausgesetzt, gefangen und abgestrichen und in Aufzuchtsstationen hochgepäpelte Fische in den Bach gegeben werden. 
Das jeder Bach eine eigene Aufzuchtstation mit ehrenamtlichen Helfern bekommt, ist ja genauso Wunschvorstellung??? und wäre das was für uns?, die einen wilden Fisch essen wollen-- überhaupt noch erstrebenswert?
 bei dem Aufwand den wir so betreiben zB 1000 Wurf usw... ... 

Es muß einfach nur wieder für die Meerforelle attraktive Fließgewässer in Schleswig Holstein geben, die in die Ostsee münden, das ist alles. 


Hierzu bedarf es einer Renaturalisierung der Fließgewässer und das ist extrem kostenintensiv. 

Ich habe einfach eine Bachpatenschaft übernommen in Hamburg und damit macht man schon etwas, ohne viel zu wenig Geld (Tropfen auf den heißen Stein!) sinnlos zu vergeuden, also spart eucht das Geld oder investiert in eine gute Ausrüstung oder kauft Räucherware*g*, es hat wirklich kein Zweck sich mit ein paar Euro ein "reines Gewissen" zu erkaufen.

 Ich habe ja die Fischereiabgabe geleistet für Hamburg und auch für DK und bei der einen Forelle die ich dies Jahr gefangen habe und den 22 Heringen und 3 Hornhechten ist das für mich schon viel zuviel Geld - ;-(

netten  Gruß und Petri


----------



## Maddin (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe grad noch mal etwas auf der Seite vom LSFV-SH gestöbert und habe das hier gefunden:





> Wenn Sie Ihre Zahlung mit einem Verwendungszweck verbinden, wird der Betrag ausschließlich für diesen Bereich genutzt. Dieses sichern wir Ihnen hiermit zu. Eine ganz spezielle Fördermöglichkeit besteht mit der Aktion „Freunde der Meerforelle“, über die in den vergangenen Jahren für den Fang von Laichfischen, die Erbrütung der Eier und der Besatz mit der Fischbrut nennenswerte Beträge zusammengekommen sind. Ohne einen besonderen Vermerk nutzen wir Zahlungseingänge für die anderen vielfältigen Themen, um die wir uns zu kümmern haben.


 Quelle 

Wie sieht es denn mit aktiver Unterstützung aus? Besteht hier Interesse sich an deren Arbeiten zu beteiligen? Drillmaschine hat sowas ja schon angesprochen....wäre ja klasse, wenn wir hier ein paar Leutchen zusammen bekommen :m

Editier....: Der Herr "Biologe"  ist grad im Urlaub. Ich soll nächsten Montag nochmal anrufen, vielleicht kann er mir ja schon ein paar Termine nennen. Dann können wir ja einen neuen Thread aufmachen.....ich könnte mir vorstellen das der ein odere andere Lust hat sich aktiv zu beteiligen!?


----------



## Medo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@maddin

ja klar!!

Ich denke mal, das ist eine wirklich sinnvolle Aktion, welche man eventuell auch groß aufmachen kann.

So viele Boardies sind auf AB-Treffen,warum auch nicht mal zu so einer Aktion!?

Ich denke das bringt mehr als so mancher kleiner finanzieller Schubs.

Wenns zeitlich passt.....Ich bin dabei!


----------



## marioschreiber (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Der provokante Unterton war nur gewählt um die da mal zu locken.
Mal schaun was ich von denen höre ! Ich werde euch auf alle Fälle auf dem laufenden halten .

AB-Treffen als Arbeitseinsatz ! Gute Idee !!

@Maddin : Da du ja schon persönlichen Kontakt zu dem Biologen hattest, könntest du nicht mal versuchen ob die was fürs "Magazin" machen könnten ?


----------



## Maddin (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@Mario
Ich denke die werden tatkräftige Unterstützung von uns bekommen :q 

Wegen dem "Magazin" frag ich auch mal nach, wenn es denn Tim oder Thomas genehm ist? Ein bißchen mehr Öffentlichskeitsarbeit kann denen doch nicht schaden :s

Ich glaube das Ding hat gute Chancen zu laufen #v


----------



## Ace (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

supergeile Idee Martin#6
Ich wäre bei einem aktiven Einsatz in jedem Fall dabei !

Auch daraus dann etwas für´s Magazin zu machen wäre eine feine Sache.
Auch mal aktiv zu geben statt zu nehmen finde ich super#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@ Ace

 #6  Genau meine Meinung und Dein letzter Satz ist ein toller Appell an die "Menschheit" im allgemeinen und an die Angler im Besonderen!  #r


----------



## oh-nemo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Das unschöne daran ist ja nur das wenn viele Mefos in der Ostsee sind,sind auch zu viele in den Netzen der Berufs und Nebenerwerbsfischer :v 
Getan wird wenn nur was von den Sportanglern und die Netzleger schöpfen den "Rahm" ab.
Das Beispiel mit der Kremper Au kennen ja bestimmt viele.
Ein Spitzen-Projekt das Lachse angesiedelt werden und im Binnensee stellen die Fischer zur Laichzeit Netze auf #d
Hab gehört das diese-jene Netze vorletzte Saison wars glaube ich,zerschnitten wurden.
Bin da garnicht richtig traurig drüber


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				ACE schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mal aktiv zu geben statt zu nehmen finde ich super


  #6  #6  #6 
Wäre auch dabei.....
Klasse Idee


----------



## Truttafriend (9. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> @Mario
> Ich denke die werden tatkräftige Unterstützung von uns bekommen :q
> 
> Wegen dem "Magazin" frag ich auch mal nach, wenn es denn Tim oder Thomas genehm ist? Ein bißchen mehr Öffentlichskeitsarbeit kann denen doch nicht schaden :s
> ...




Aber ja Martin #6 
ich hab mit Thomas schon abgesprochen das das AB sehr daran interressiert ist. Ein Artikel im Magazin wäre super. Ein "AB-Treffen" mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung
finde ich gut und wäre dabei. Kommt doch noch viel besser als "nur" Spenden oder über die Fischer zumeckern die alles wieder wegfangen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



> Wegen dem "Magazin" frag ich auch mal nach, wenn es denn Tim oder Thomas genehm ist?


Nicht nur genehm, sondern definitv gewünscht.
Und auch gerne nicht nur einen Artikel, sondern wir wir stellen gerne den Platz für deren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zur Verfügung. 
Scheint nach verfolgen der Postings bei dieser ja an sich guten Sache wirklich nötig zu sein.
Wenn die Jungs Interesse haben, sollen sie sich einfach mit mir in Verbindung setzen:
magazin@anglerboard.de


----------



## Drillmaschine (9. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Hallo Mefo-Fans,

finde es super, dass so viele geantwortet haben. Ich glaube, wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg. #v 

@maddin
Wäre super, wenn du den Biologen mal kontaktieren könntest. Der Thread ist sicherlich auch interessant für den LSFV SH.

Bin auch der Meinung, dass die vielen Auen im Lande wieder renaturiert werden sollten. Bringt ja nicht so viel, für Besatz zu sorgen; sich die Fische aber später nirgends fortpflanzen können. Gerade in den NOK münden viele Auen. Und dort werden regelmäßig Mefos beobachtet und gefangen. 

Oft sind die Auen leider landwirtschaftlich belastet.

Schönen Abend noch.
Drillmaschine


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@ Drillmaschine

....mal etwas Kritik dazu, ist aber für nix und niemand persönlich gemeint:  Wie fällt denn nun DEINE aktive Hilfe aus ?? Für was wirst Du Dich denn entscheiden, wäre doch mal interessant zu wissen als Initiator dieses Threads.



> ...dass so viele geantwortet haben.


   .... naja 14 Leute von einigen Hundert die hier sonst in der Meeresangel- und MeFoabteilung rumposten. Ist nicht gerade spektakulär. Aber besser als nix und einen Anfang ist es bestimmt wert!!  #6 

Na ich mach hier im trockenen Binnenland auch aktive Hilfe für die bedrohte Schleie und Karausche im Mittellandkanal. Wahrscheinlich werde ich ab nächstes Jahr auch noch den Ukelei dazunehmen. Sind zwar nicht sooooo edel die Fischarten aber wert sind sie es auch.


----------



## Drillmaschine (9. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

.. wie die Hilfe *genau* aussehen wird, ist mir natürlich noch nicht klar. Sonst hätte ich ja nicht diesen Thread eröffnet! Das war ja gerade der Grund dafür.
Habe nicht vor, einen Verein oder ähnliches zu gründen. #4 

Hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass es im Forum Freunde der Meerforellen gibt, die schon Erfahrung haben oder jemanden aus dem Bereich Mefo-Schutz kennen.
So könnte ein lockerer Austausch entstehen und wer irgendwo mitmachen möchte, kann dies tun (oder auch nicht).

Wenn du Friedfische im Mittellandkanal Friedfische förderst, hast du sicherlich auch in irgend einer Form und Helfer gebeten.

Drillmaschine


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

.............. #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@MikeFish
Was hat sein Name mit dem Thread zu tun?
Warum wird der Thread durch seinen Namen im Sinn und Zweck geschmälert?
Worauf willst Du hinaus?
Ich möchte auch niemandem auf den Schlips treten aber ich verstehe Dein Anliegen irgendwie nicht.
MfG


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@ Findling

Ich hatte nicht den Tread geschmälert, schon garnicht Sinn und Zweck,  sondern die Glaubwürdigkeit seiner Frage im Zusammenhang mit seinem Nickname.

Aber lass mal ich hab editiert, weil ja Kritik hier gleich missverstanden und total anders ausgelegt wird. Schade das hier immer nur Pro begrüßt wird und Contra verschmäht oder verkehrt ausgelegt wird !

Ich geh einfach "nur" Angeln und fertig.  #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Aktiv was für die Meerforelle tun - gute Idee, aber m.E. sind die entsprechenden Verbände leider nicht daran interessiert.

Ein Beispiel gefällig : Als Kassenwart einer kleinen Vereinigung von Anglern habe ich zum letzten Jahreswechsel eine Spende an einen Kreisverband überwiesen und im Zusammenhang eine aktive, kostenlose Mithilfe unserer Gruppe (immerhin 10 kräftige Angler) bei Renaturierungsmaßnahnen, Abfischen etc. angeboten.
Diese Hilfe wurde zwar in Erwägung gezogen aber bis zum heutigen Tage ist sie nicht  abgefordert worden - obwohl Maßnahmen stattgefunden haben.

Ein anderes Beispiel : Mein direktes Angebot an einen Landesverband zur aktiven Mithilfe an Widereinbürgerungsmaßnahmen der Wandersalmoniden.
Reaktion : 0, nix nada

Entweder die Verbände sind zu träge  oder sie wollen sich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht in die Karten schauen lassen.Keine Ahnung !?!



Grüße Stephan


----------



## Maddin (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Hi Stephan,

das ihr mit eurer Special Forces (  ) da aufgelaufen (*abgeprallt, nicht angenommen wurdet*) seid ist nicht so prickelnd, jedoch verstehe ich dein Posting grad nicht. Habe ich nicht geschrieben, dass der Herr vom LSFV-SH ausdrücklich gesagt hat, dass er an aktiver Hilfe von Freiwilligen interessiert ist?

Montag wissen wir hoffentlich mehr 

PS: Besser?


----------



## Drillmaschine (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@Mike Fish: Nur kurz zur Anmerkung> Mein Nickname ist mir einfach so eingefallen und soll nicht darstellen, dass ich ein Angler bin, der nur daran interessiert ist, Fische zu drillen. Wurde vielleicht missverstanden. Ist aber jetzt geklärt. :m 

Den Thread darf man vielleicht auch nicht zu ernst nehmen. Ich finde, ein Versuch ist es wert. Wenn sich nichts daraus ergibt, sind wir halt wieder schlauer.

Fangreiches WE noch.

Drillmaschine


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@ Maddin : Die Spende kam von den "Hornpiepern" und nicht von der SFG Meerforelle.

Mehr schreib ich erstmal nicht  :r  


Trotzdem Grüße 

Stephan


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Stephan,
> 
> das ihr mit eurer Special Forces da aufgelaufen seit ist nicht so prickelnd, jedoch verstehe ich dein Posting grad nicht.



????? #c  ;+ Ich deins jetzt aber irgendwie auch nicht !  #c  ;+


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Reaktion auf meine Mail erhalten !


----------



## Truttafriend (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Bin gespannt Mario. Hoffentlich haben die Interesse. 
Wäre Schade wenn das ignoriert würde wie bei Stephan damals (was ich absolut nicht verstehen kann).


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Müssen eigendlich Informationen über Verbleib/Verwendung von Spendengeldern offengelegt werden ? (mal so allgemein gefragt).
Man hört ja so oft Sätze wie : "...100% zweckgebunden!".

Andererseits hört man aber auch oft das der Löwenanteil von Spenden durch, wie heist es so schön, Verwaltungsaufwand "gefressen" wird !

Wenn ich innerhalb der nächsten Woche keine Reaktion vom Verband habe, dann denke ich mir meinen Teil !


----------



## Maddin (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@Stephan
Bist du jetzt sauer?

@Mario
Warum verstehst du das nicht? Ich habe in irgendeinem Posting vorher geschrieben, dass der Herr mit dem ich da telefoniert habe Interesse gezeigt hat an aktiver Mithilfe. Deswegen habe ich Stephans Posting nicht verstanden in dem er schrieb, dass er glaubt das seitens der Verbände keinerlei Interesse an Mithilfe besteht. Das habe ich doch schon praktisch vorher widerlegt!?


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Meine Begriffsstutzigkeit bezog sich auch eher auf den ersten Teil :



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Stephan,
> 
> das ihr mit eurer Special Forces da aufgelaufen seit ist nicht so prickelnd,


----------



## Maddin (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Achso....übersetzt heißt es: Schade, dass ihr bei denen "abgeprallt" seid....
Hab ich mich da so unglücklich ausgedrückt? Ist doch ne klasse Idee, was anderes machen wir hier ja auch nicht. Deswegen verstehe ich Stephans grimmigen Smilie auch nicht #c


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Es klang frei interpretiert wie : "Das ihr als SFG-Meerforelle da aufgetaucht (aufgelaufen) seid ist nicht so prickelnd!"

Stephan hat es wohl auch so verstanden.


----------



## Blauortsand (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Schön dass ihr das geklärt habt!!!
Wenns passt wäre ich bei einer aktiven Hilfsaktion àuch dabei!


----------



## Maddin (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Warum soll ich es denn so meinen, wenn hier genau das gleiche Ziel verfolgt wird? Das wär ja nun wirklich etwas daneben, ich dachte wir kennen uns?


----------



## Truttafriend (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Es klang frei interpretiert wie : "Das ihr als SFG-Meerforelle da aufgetaucht (aufgelaufen) seid ist nicht so prickelnd!"
> 
> Stephan hat es wohl auch so verstanden.



Im ersten Moment hab ich es auch nicht so verstanden. Dann hab ich Mario´s und Stephan´s Reaktion gesehen und nochmal gelesen. Man konnte es wirklich so verstehen. Da ich aber Martin gut kenne war mir klar das es nur ein unglücklich augedrücktes und unglücklich verstandenes Posting war.

Das war nicht bös gemeint. Da bin ich mir sicher. Eher so in die Richtung:
Wieso wurdet ihr nicht ernst genommen und nicht gleich in die wertvolle Arbeit miteinbezogen. 
Mario hat schon Recht. Sollte da keine Reaktion kommen denke ich mir auch meinen Teil. Wir sollten denen noch ein paar Tage Zeit geben. 


Bin aber immer noch sehr guter Hoffnung weil Martin dort schonmal so eine positive Resonanz aufgenommen hat.


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Nochmal zu meiner Frage : Müssen öffendliche Organisationen über die Verwendung von Spendengeldern Rechenschaft ablegen ?


----------



## Maddin (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@Tim
Danke.


----------



## Truttafriend (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zu meiner Frage : Müssen öffendliche Organisationen über die Verwendung von Spendengeldern Rechenschaft ablegen ?



Ich weiss nicht genau. Mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir JA. Die müssen ja auch Kassenberichte und dergleichen ablegen und dürfen keine Überschüsse erwirtschaften. Um das zu belegen muss man mit offenen Karten spielen. Also meinetwegen die haben 200.000 Euro Spenden bekommen und 20.000 für Verwaltung, 100.000 für Besatz 79.000 für Renaturierungen und 1.000 für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ausgegeben. Sowas gibts bestimmt und muss auch Öffentlich sein. 

Ich hab da aber rechtlich keinen Schimmer von.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@ Mario

Dem Privatmann/Frau nicht.
Aber dem Bund oder der Gemeinde ja und da kann man wiederum als Privatmann/Frau nachfragen und sich den Haushalt eines Vereins oder Organisation darlegen lassen. Ich glaube das sogar gegen Gebühr ?

Dort erfährt man nicht die einzelnen Spendengelder-Nachweise sondern "nur" den Haushalt der Sache !!


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Kann ich das irgendwo nachlesen ?
Ich würde mich das glatt was kosten lassen !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

... Das mit dem Lesen ist so eine Sache   
Da ich Maddin nun schon ein paar Tage kenne, hat's bei mir gleich geklappt mit dem Verstehen....macht doch aber nix. Maddins Ausage steht und ich denke mal, dass sich in der Hinsicht noch was tun wird. Da kommt was....
Und Stephan erklär ich das morgen  :q   

Zum eigentlichen Thema zurück:


			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen öffendliche Organisationen über die Verwendung von Spendengeldern Rechenschaft ablegen ?


eingeschränkt ja.... kommt darauf an, wie sich eine öffentliche Organisation definiert hat. Ab einer gewissen Grenze muss auf jeden Fall der Verwendungsnachweis erbracht werden.
Ich denke ich werde das Ganze mal am Montag in der Rechtsabteilung meiner Firma nachlesen.....


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Hier eine Seite die euch vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang interessiert :
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/fdm.php

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es wirklich Bewegung seitens des Verbandes gibt und wir hier im AB die Gelegenheit erhalten, aktiv was zu tun.

Aber wie schon geschrieben, meine Erfahrungen sind leider andere.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Maddin (13. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Hallo,

ich habe eben mit dem einem Herrn vom LSFV-SH telefoniert. Er selber konnte mir leider nicht sagen in wie weit die Arbeiten fortgeschritten sind, bzw. wann die nächsten Termine anliegen. Er versprach mir aber meine Tele. an die zuständigen Stellen weiter zu geben. Die werden sich dann hoffentlich bei mir melden. Das Spektrum "aktive Mithilfe" erstreckt sich von z.B. Laichbettpflege bis hin zum fangen und abstreifen von geschlechtsreifen Fischen. Da viele Arbeiten auch erst im November stattfinden sollte man auch nicht zu fröstelig sein, aber das sind wir ja eh nicht!

Bezüglich der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hier im AB (kannte er tatsächlich nicht ) wird er mit dem "Schirmherren" der FDM sprechen. Fand es aber generell eine klasse Idee!

Nun denn, ich hoffe das wir etwas mehr erreichen können und nicht die Erfahrungen wie Stephan sammeln.

Grüße


----------



## Truttafriend (13. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Klasse Martin #h

Das klingt doch schonmal gut #6


----------



## Drillmaschine (13. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Danke für´s anrufen! #6


----------



## Ace (13. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

sauber Martin#6


----------



## marioschreiber (13. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Heute bekam ich folgende Mail auf meine Anfrage :


> Sehr geehrter Herr Schreiber,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage zur Spendenaktion "Freunde der Meerforelle".
> Ihre Zweifel, ob das Geld gut angelegt ist, möchte ich zerstreuen. Es gibt
> ...



Scheint so als ob die Aktion FdM etwas ins stocken gekommen ist !

Das scheint aber auch eine Folge der gringen Öffendlichkeitsarbeit zu sein.
Berichte im Mitteilungsblatt des Verbandes scheinen in heutiger Zeit nicht mehr genug zu sein !


----------



## Maddin (13. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@Mario

Na wenigstens eine Antwort . Das ist doch was!
Wenn deren Spendeneinnahmen zurückgegangen sind (2003) dürfte es ja sehr in deren Interesse sein, sich hier im AB ein wenig mehr öffentlich darzustellen. Ich habe vorhin auch extra mit ein paar Zahlen um mich geworfen...stimmt ja alles...größtes deutschsprachiges Angelforum, 1000de Mitglieder......

Na hoffentlich kommt da was zustande |director:


----------



## Truttafriend (13. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Und genau deswegen wäre doch das Anglerboard ein ideales Portal für diese Gute Sache. Thomas hatte sich/uns ja schon angeboten. Es wäre doch eine logische Symbiose. Außerdem gibt es hier auch potenzielle Spender, die dringend gebraucht werden.

Ich hoffe die gehen auf unser Angebot ein.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Na also...das mit der Antwort hat ja schonmal geklappt  #6 
Wenn nun noch eine Reaktion auf Maddins Telefoniererei kommt (übrigens nochmal --> Klasse Aktion  #r  ), dann sind wir schon ein kleines Stückchen weiter.
Und ich denke, dass dann die Boardies irgendwann gefordert sein werden.....
Na warten wir einfach mal ab  |supergri


----------



## Medo (14. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Also ich finde Eure Unternehmungen sind schon ein #r wert!

Es wäre schön, wenn wir ein AB-Treff für solch eine Unterstützung hinbekommen!:m 

Ich bin  auf jeden fall dabei wenns dann losgeht!!


----------



## TorF21 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint so als ob die Aktion FdM etwas ins stocken gekommen ist !
> 
> Das scheint aber auch eine Folge der gringen Öffendlichkeitsarbeit zu sein.
> Berichte im Mitteilungsblatt des Verbandes scheinen in heutiger Zeit nicht mehr genug zu sein !



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr genau wer hier mal was über das Projekt FDM gepostet hat, aber das war in 2004. Vorher habe ich noch nie etwas darüber gehört. Und nun lese ich über Auswertungen aus 2001.
Ich bin auch der Meinung das das AB der richtige Ort ist die Spendenaktion wieder etwas in Fahrt zu bringen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Blex (14. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



> Scheint so als ob die Aktion FdM etwas ins stocken gekommen ist ! Das scheint aber auch eine Folge der gringen Öffendlichkeitsarbeit zu sein.
> Berichte im Mitteilungsblatt des Verbandes scheinen in heutiger Zeit nicht mehr genug zu sein !


 So einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht.

Als die Aktion ins Leben gerufen wurde haben sich alle Verlage, die einschlägige Blätter herausbringen, auf diese Aktion gestürtzt und etwas darüber berichtet. Die haben allerdings auch kein Bock immer über dieselbe Sülze zu schreiben und deshalb die Aktion estwas in Vergessenheit geraten.

Die Jungs werben zumindest auf den Messen in Schleswig-Holstein mit einem Infostand für ihr Projekt. Leider sind das ja nur die Messen in Kiel und Rendsburg. Ob die auch in Hamburg Propaganda machen - keine Ahnung.  #c 

Bis vor kurzem waren auch die Berichte über die Verwendung der Gelder auf der HP des LSFV eingestellt. Mit dem neuen Layout der Seite sind diese allerdings irgendwie verschwunden. Es handelte sich dabei um die digitalisierten Berichte aus Fischer&Jäger. 

Zur Frage, ob Rechenschaft über die Einnahmen und Ausgaben abgelegt werden muß kann ich nur sagen, daß sie Spendenbescheinigungnen für das Finanzamt ausstellen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß man dann Gelder in dunkle Kanäle einfach so versacken lassen kann. Der Fiskus hätte bestimmt was dagegen und zumindest er wird Rechenschaft und Dokumentation verlangen.  |evil: 

Gruß A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Broder (14. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Hallo,
ich finde es toll wenn ein Bach der in die Ostsee mündet mal intensiv renaturiert wird und dann mit Smolts besetzt wird, das wäre cool.
Ich habe keine Lust auf Elbnebenflüsse im Moment, außerdem wird für unsere Schleswig Holstein - Ostseeküste viel zu wenig getan, da besteht noch Handlungsbedarf. Wie wäre es wenn das Angelboard hierfür eine Patenschaft übernimmt- kostet nichts (außer Zeit) und bringt viel für die Ostseemeerforelle.
Lieben Gruß Broder


----------



## Drillmaschine (14. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@ broder:

gute Idee. So hatte ich mir das auch etwa vorgestellt. An so einer Au oder einem Bach könnte man regelmäßig tätig werden. 

Vielleicht schafft man es ja, dort Laichmöglichkeiten zu schaffen :k:l .

In die Details sollte man erst nach Abstimmung mit FDM gehen.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Moin, Moin,

ich muß zugeben, ich bin erstaunt.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das Marios und Maddins Engagement überhaupt nur eine Resonanz/ Reaktion beim LSFV SH  erzielt.
RESPEKT !!!

Vielleicht ist ja wirklich so, das die 
Verbände die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben und endlich auf die "Basis" zurückgreifen.

Ich werde diese Geschichte auf jeden Fall mit Spannung weiterverfolgen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Blex (15. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



> ich muß zugeben, ich bin erstaunt. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das Marios und Maddins Engagement überhaupt nur eine Resonanz/ Reaktion beim LSFV SH erzielt.


 Ich persönlich habe mit den Jungs (evtl. auch Mädels) noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, obwohl ich dort schon eine ganze Reihe knifflige oder dumme Fragen abgelassen habe.  |kopfkrat 
Eine zufriedenstellende Antwort bekam ich eigentlich immer.  #6 

Gruß A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Truttafriend (16. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Habe soeben den Newsletter vom LSFV bekommen:



> Der LSFV wird sich aus der Verbandszeitschrift „Jäger & Fischer“ zurückziehen. Dieser durch das Präsidium gefasste
> Beschluss wurde vom LSFV-Verbandsausschuss einstimmig gebilligt. Der Grund: Die aus Kostengründen
> vorgenommenen Veränderungen in der Erscheinungsweise und im Mittelhefter haben sich bei den Mitgliedern
> offensichtlich nicht durchgesetzt. Mitgliederstarke Vereine hatten zum Jahresende bereits die Kündigung ihres
> ...



Demnach werden die Aktionsberichte nicht mehr über dieses Medium kommen. 
Mehr wie anbieten können wir uns nicht  #c


----------



## Maddin (16. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Das ist echt schade! Leider hat sich noch keiner von denen gemeldet. Ich warte nochmal etwas und rufe sonst nächste Woche nochmal an. Das wäre hier doch wirklich eine Ideale Plattform für die, oder nich |kopfkrat ?


----------



## marioschreiber (16. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Ich befürchte fast das Stephan recht behält !


----------



## Maddin (16. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Wer wird denn so schnell die Flinte ins Korn werfen..........  

Der "Herr" mit ich ich telefonierte war praktisch auch nur Vermittler. Wenn ich nächste Woche da nochmal anrufe, werde ich die da auf die Problematik mit der Verbandszeitschrift ansprechen. Warum da von denen jetzt nicht schneller eine Reaktion kommt.....weiß ich nicht. Ich habe bei mir auf der Arbeit aber auch nicht die Chance bei jeder Anfrage, sei es auch positiv für mich, sofort zu springen! Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Leute da alle hauptberuflich beschäftigt sind....wenn es jemand besser weiß...Bescheid bitte! 

Gruß


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Zitat Mario :
"Ich befürchte fast das Stephan recht behält !"

- ich hoffe nicht !!!

@ Maddin . Bin leider schon ein wenig raus aus dem Geschäft, aber wenn der Personalschlüssel sich nicht geändert hat,verfügt der LSFV SH. m.W. über   einen hauptamtlichen Geschäftsführer und eine hauptamtliche Verwaltungsfachangestellte.

Natürlich haben die viel zu tun und können nicht immer gleich auf alle Eingaben reagieren; aber warum gibt es keine Reaktion, wenn sich so viele Helfer freiwillig und kostenneutral anbieten ?!? 

Ist dies eine Frage des "Könnens" oder "Wollens" ?

Unabhängig davon empfinde ich nach wie vor großen Respekt vor deinem Engagement.

@ Blex : 
Kann  deine Erfahrungen leider nicht teilen und muß sagen, speziell vom Forum
(Inhalt, nicht die Aufmachung) des LVSH bin ich enttäuscht.

Ich denke, ein Posting könnte zumindest mit einem sportlichen oder freundlichen Gruß beendet werden, aber selbst dieses haben der eine oder andere Funktionär nicht nötig.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Blauortsand (17. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Ich habe heute Abend an der Küste `nen anderen Angler getroffen, der mir von Renaturierungsmaßnahmen an ein paar Auen auf der Deutschen Seite der Flensburger Förde berichtete die irgendein regionaler Verein (Namen leider schon wieder vergessen) vorangetrieben hat!
 #6 
Die noch erfreulichere Mitteilung war, dass auch die Stellnetzfischerei in der Förde beschränkt wird:
Ab Januar 2004 dürfen die Stellnetze auch in der Flensburger Innenförde die bis Höhe der Betonnung Neukirchen geht die Stellnetze nicht näher als 200m an das Ufer legen bislang war dieses in der Förde leider noch erlaubt!!!
 :z 
Ich weiß nun nur noch nicht ob die Stellnetzregelung auch für die dänische seite gilt aber da werde ich in nächster Zeit bestimmt auch noch ein paar Infos bekommen!


----------



## Drillmaschine (18. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Hi,

bei der Au handelt es sich, glaube ich, um die Schwennau bei Glücksburg |kopfkrat .
Dort ist die Renaturierung schon fast abgeschlossen und gilt als Vorbildmaßnahme. Habe ich mal gelesen.

Die Nachricht mit den Stellnetzen hört man gerne  . 

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## gofishing (21. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Moin,

Ich habe mit Chris (Crush) am Samstag beim Fliegentüddeltreff in Lübeck unter anderem über dieses Thema gesprochen. Damit man sich mal ein Bild von solchen Maßnahmen machen kann, hier mal was zum nachlesen. http://www.h-juhnke.de/Goldbeck/Renatur.html

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## seatrout61 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Moin, moin

ich habe mich in einer Angelegenheit an den LSFV SH gewandt und meine Anfrage wurde in beeindruckender Weise nach wenigen Tagen sehr ausführlich und kompetent beantwortet.

Ich denke aber, dass Anliegen dieser Art in entsprechenden Gremien durch die dort zumeist ehrenamtlich Tätigen abgestimmt werden müssen.


----------



## Maddin (27. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Moin,

erneutes Telefonat mit dem LSFV-SH:

Meine Telefon-Nr. wurde an die einzelnen Stellen großzügig weitergegeben. Leider hat sich von denen noch keiner gemeldet, obwohl die erste Resonanz über unser Angebot sehr erfreulich aufgenommen wurde. Mir wurde erklärt, dass die "einzelnen Stellen" Vereine sind, die auch Salmonidenstecken haben (vielleicht ein Grund Nichtvereinsmitglieder an solchen Arbeiten nicht so gerne teilnehmen zu lassen? Wenn ja, dann sollen die das sagen!). 
Wie weit die Planung fortgeschritten ist konnte mir nicht gesagt werden, der LSFV-SH hat dort keine Hände im Spiel. Die Planung kann sehr hopplahopp geschehen, da auch Witterungsbedingungen zu beachten sind (Wasserstand ect.). Von daher wird eh keiner bei mir anrufen und sagen "für den 23.10. bräuchten wir Leute". Es wird dann eher ganz spontan geschehen.

Ich hatte dem Herrn auch von den schlechten Erfahrungen von Stephan berichtet. Kopfschütteln und Unverständnis waren die Antwort, dass sich da keiner bewegt hat. Wenn die sich nicht melden können wir wenigstens mit guten Gewissen auf Mefo´s angeln, und von "denen" hat dann keiner rumzuhupen von wegen "wir müssen alles alleine machen".

Der Schirmherr von den FdM hat sich auch noch nicht zu der angebotenen Öffentlichkeitspräsentation hier im AB geäußert. Auf meine Ansprache auf den Rausflug aus der Zeitschrift "Jäger&Fischer"....auf die sinkenden Spendeneinnahmen (in der Tat, aber es gibt ein paar Großspender...womit man allerdings auch nichts bauen kann) sagte der Herr mir, dass er nochmal mit dem Pressewart von den FdM sprechen wird. Ich meinte mehr als anbieten können wir uns nicht. Das AB ist so riesig, da wird vielleicht auch der ein oder andere Bayer, Sachse oder Hesse einen kleinen Betrag spenden, nicht nur wir Nordlichter!

Also der Herr vom LSFV-SH ist wirklich okay, auch von seiner Einstellung. Aber leider kann er nicht mehr machen als unsere Anliegen weiterzuleiten. dann hängt es entweder an unbeweglichen Vereinsvorständen oder sonstigen Funktionären.

Ich warte nun auf Anrufe!

*Habe fertig!*


----------



## Truttafriend (27. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Martin ist klasse das du da nochmal nachhakst.

Wir geben ja nicht auf   #6 

Dank dir für das neueste Update #h


----------



## Drillmaschine (27. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

jupp, finde ich auch.

Nun heisst es erstmal abwarten |uhoh: .

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Gnilftz (27. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurde erklärt, dass die "einzelnen Stellen" Vereine sind, die auch Salmonidenstecken haben (vielleicht ein Grund Nichtvereinsmitglieder an solchen Arbeiten nicht so gerne teilnehmen zu lassen? Wenn ja, dann sollen die das sagen!).



Moin Maddin,
erst mal ein großes Lob & Danke für Deine Mühen!  #6 
Den Aspekt des Vereinsklüngels hatte ich noch gar nicht auf der Pfanne, aber ich weiß um die Heimlichtuerei einiger Vereine, was Salmonidenstrecken angeht. Das Angeln auf Mefos erlebt eine immer größere Beliebtheit, auch im Fluß und der Angeldruck wird dort immer größer.
Etliche Vereine haben inzwischen Aufnahmestopp, weil alle Neumitglieder nur noch an den Fließstrecken fischen wollen, irgendwie kann ich auch nachvollziehen, dass da viel unter dem Mantel des Schweigens verborgen bleiben soll. Nur schade, wenn das Engagement von Nichtmitgliedern dabei auf der Strecke bleibt, dabei gibt es noch soviel zu tun.  
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Ace (27. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Super Einsatz Martin#6
Ich bin weiterhin optimistisch und hoffe das wir eine Chance bekommen an so einem Projekt mal mit anzufassen.


----------



## Broder (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Hallo,
warum wendet Ihr euch nicht direkt an einen Angelverein der Besatzmaßnahmen durchführt? Die Addressen solcher Vereine bekommt Ihr bei der zuständigen Umweltbehörde, des jeweiligen Rathauses.
Jetzt wird es ja auch langsam Zeit, der Winter steht vor der Tür.
 |wavey:


----------



## Maddin (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@Broder
Ruhig Brauner  


So Leute, ich habe eben einen *Anruf*  bekommen!

Ein Gewässerwart (?) von einem kleinen Verein (ca. 18 Mitglieder, wohl fast alles Ruheständler, flyonly ) der Auen pflegt, die nachher in den NO-Kanal münden. Die Elektrofischerei wird ca. Ende Oktober beginnen. Die haben oft Probleme genug Helfer zusammen zu bekommen. Ausgebildete Elektrofischer sind immer dabei, aber es werden eben noch Helfer benötigt. Die Anzahl der Helfer sollte mind. 3 betragen, aber nicht zu viele da sonst Bauern/Jäger rummeckern, dass so viele Leute über deren Acker/Revier laufen.

Die Termine sind meistens Mittwochs und am Wochenende, wobei vielleicht mehr auf den Sonntag geschoben werden kann wegen der arbeitenden Bevölkerung . Ob wir für einen Mittwoch genug, oder überhaupt Helfer bekommen ist fraglich....sagte ihm aber zu es hier zu melden und zu probieren.

Ein Elektrofischtag könnte wie folgt ablaufen:

Treffen an der Brutanlage, Einweisung der Helfer die zum ersten mal dabei sind. Dann geht es los zu der/den Au(en)....Boot klar machen, je nach "Ausbeute" Behälter mit Fischen zwischendurch zu der Brutanlage fahren (es können Tage dabei sein, an denen nur 1-3 Fische rauskommen, oder genau das Gegenteil). Je nach Wasserstand muss das Boot auch mal über ein Wehr getragen werden ect.. Schwitzen ist angesagt! Teilweise kommen richtig stattliche Fische raus, ich glaube die größte Meerforelle hatte >13 Kg ! Die Arbeiten mit den Elektrogeräten gehen sehr behutsam von statten, man sollte auch nicht unbedingt seine Finger dabei im Wasser haben . Ne kleine Brotzeit wird natürlich auch gemacht (Selbstversorger).

Unser Angebot kam sehr gut bei dem Herrn an und ich habe mich auch sehr über seinen Anruf gefreut. Vor allem das "geben und nicht nur nehmen" kam sehr gut an. Ich denke auch das sich die Sache entwicklen kann, da die meistens hier ja wirklich Herzblutangler mit Verstand und ohne Kochtopfhintergedanken sind! 

Was der mir noch alles erzählt hat.....wahnsinnig interessant! Kann ich hier jetzt gar nicht alles wiedergeben.........

Leute ich hoffe euch bald die ersten Termine nennen zu können #h 

Grüße

PS: Das Angebot bei der Laichbettpflege mit anzupacken steht übrigens auch!


----------



## mutz (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

moin,​ich hab mich vor 2-3 jahren mal mit LSFV-SH über besatzmaßnahmen unterhalten und welche bäche denn besetzt werden. als ergebnis bekam ich eine liste der schleswig-holsteiner bäche die mit mefo's besetzt werden:​ 

>>>>>>>>>>>>​ 
Nordseezuflüsse​ 
Lieferant Gewässer 

FBA Altmühl. Schafflunder Mühlenau 
FBA Altmühl. Jerrisbek 
FBA Altmühl. Jutebek 
FBA Altmühl. Jörter Au 
FBA Altmühl. Büschau 
FBA Altmühl. Treene 
FBA Altmühl. Dinkwadder Au 
FBA Altmühl. Weddelbek 
FBA Altmühl. Schafau 
FBA Altmühl. Delbrückau 
FBA Altmühl. Spüljenau 
FBA Altmühl. Spüljenau 
FBA Altmühl. Weddelbek 
FBA Altmühl. Lecker Au 
FBA Altmühl. Soholmer Au 
FBA Altmühl. Schafflunder Mühlenau 
FBA Altmühl. Arlau 
FBA Altmühl. Ostenau 
FBA Altmühl. Jerrisbek 
FBA Altmühl. Jutebek 
FBA Altmühl. Jörter Au 
FBA Altmühl. Büschau 
FBA Altmühl. Treene 
FBA Altmühl. Dinkwadder Au 
Brutanlage Aukrug Stör/Schwale bei NMS 
Brutanlage Aukrug Stör bei Padenstedt 
Brutanlage Aukrug Stör bei Brokstedt, Brokstedtere Au 
Brutanlage Aukrug Buckener Au, Bünzau 
Brutanlage Aukrug Schmalfelder Au, Stuvenborn-Struvenhütten-Schmalfeld 
Brutanlage Aukrug Schirnau/Ohlau, BB-Nützen-Lentförden 

Ostseezuflüsse​Lieferant Gewässer​ 
FBA Altmühl. Kremper Au 
FBA Altmühl. Trave 
FBA Altmühl. Beste 
FBA Altmühl. Trave 
FBA Altmühl. Beste 
FBA Altmühl. Schwentine 
FBA Altmühl. Kleine Jordau 
FBA Altmühl. Kronsbek 
FBA Altmühl. Schwartau + Nebenbäche 



Nord- u. Ostseezuflüsse​ 
Lieferant Gewässer​FBA Altmühl. Wehr-Au​FBA Altmühl. Wehr-Au 
FBA Altmühl. Jevenau 
FBA Altmühl. Brammer Au 
FBA Altmühl. Luhn-Au 
FBA Altmühl. Burloher Au 
FBA Altmühl. Gieselau, Oberlauf 
FBA Altmühl. Loiter Au 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

FBA = FischBrutAnlage

durchschnittlich werden da so 30-50 tsd setzlinge ausgesetzt, je nachdem, wie die ernte an abstreiffähigen trutten ausfällt. letztes jahr waren es wohl weniger, da herbst und winter zu trocken und zu warm waren und kaum trutten aufgestiegen sind.

tl mutz​ 
ps, fragt bitte nicht was "Nord- u. Ostseezuflüsse" sind. ist mir auch rätselhaft ;+​


----------



## Gnilftz (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Moin Mutz,
ich habe letztes Jahr mit dem Gewässerwart des Schwartauerangelvereins gesprochen, der sagte mir, dass die Schwartau nicht mehr besetzt wird, da an der Hobbersdorfer Mühle für die Mefos Ende ist, unterhalb wird der Laich regelmäßig mit Schlamm überspült und stirbt ab.   :c 

In Deiner Liste fehlt der Lachsbach bei Neustadt, der hat einen sehr guten Aufstieg, alles durch private Initiative...

@ Maddin 
 #6  #6  #6  wäre doch auch mal ein schönes Thema für einen Fotobericht hier im Board!
Gruß & TL
Heiko #h


----------



## Maddin (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Moin Mutz,

danke für deine Liste! Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Zuflüsse gemeint sind, die in den NO-Kanal münden. Der ist ja nun nach beiden Seiten offen.

@Heiko
Ja, das wäre was! Hauptsache es klappt auch, mal sehen wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Schade ist nur, dass die ihre Termine auch am Mittwoch haben....da kann ich gar nicht.

Die Laichbettpflege spielt sich übrigens zu anderen Jahreszeiten ab.

Grüße


----------



## mutz (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@Gnilftz
das ist nicht meine liste liste, sondern die liste vom LSFV-SH. die berücksichtigt natürlich keine privaten iniativen. tut mir auch echt leid, dass ich hier fakten statt gesülze gepostet hab.

@Maddin
zum teil ja. aber die loiter au endet eindeutig in der schlei! keine ahnung was die meinen


----------



## Maddin (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@Mutz
Hm, das weiß ich nun auch nicht!?


			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir auch echt leid, dass ich hier fakten statt gesülze gepostet hab.


 Quatsch, ist doch schön mal einen Überblick zu haben #h !


----------



## mutz (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

übrigend gibt es in S-H (und natürlich auch in m-v und anderen bundesländern)sehr viele angelvereine, die auch mefo-gewässer haben. der jahresbeitrag ist meist günstiger als ne tageskarte an einem gutem lax+mefo fluss....
da kann man seinen arbeitseifer richtig ausleben!!


----------



## Gnilftz (29. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> @Gnilftz
> das ist nicht meine liste liste, sondern die liste vom LSFV-SH. die berücksichtigt natürlich keine privaten iniativen. tut mir auch echt leid, dass ich hier fakten statt gesülze gepostet hab.



Moin Mutz,
nun bleib mal locker, ich wollte Dir nicht auf die Füsse treten,
tut mir leid, wenn es so rübergekommen ist.
Deine Liste ist doch gut, seh doch die Angaben von mir als Ergänzung und nicht als Kritik. 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Drillmaschine (29. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Netter Bericht über das Telefonat, maddin. Danke #6 .

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mitmachen. Um welche Au handelt es sich denn genau? Kannst ja auch ne pn schicken. 

Wohne nämlich direkt am NOK. Daher wäre eine Au am NOK optimal (für mich jedenfalls).

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## mutz (29. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mutz,
> nun bleib mal locker, ich wollte Dir nicht auf die Füsse treten,
> tut mir leid, wenn es so rübergekommen ist.
> Deine Liste ist doch gut, seh doch die Angaben von mir als Ergänzung und nicht als Kritik.
> ...


hast recht! sorry |wavey:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Hi Martin,

kommt ja doch noch Bewegung in die Sache - gut gemacht!!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (29. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Supergeil...freut mich riesig das die Sache Formen annimmt.
Ganz große Klasse wäre ein Einsatz am Wochenende, in der Woche würde es schwierig aber ich würde versuchen meinen Freien Tag zu tauschen.

Gerade wenn es Probleme gibt genügend Helfer zu finden....gibt es da eine bessere Anlaufstation als das AB??? Ich glaube nicht.
Insbesondere auch was die Bekanntmachung und Veröffentlichung der ganzen Sache angeht.
Ich denke/hoffe das sich da was schönes draus entwickelt.


----------



## Medo (29. September 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Supergeil...freut mich riesig das die Sache Formen annimmt.
> Ganz große Klasse wäre ein Einsatz am Wochenende, in der Woche würde es schwierig aber ich würde versuchen meinen Freien Tag zu tauschen.
> 
> Gerade wenn es Probleme gibt genügend Helfer zu finden....gibt es da eine bessere Anlaufstation als das AB??? Ich glaube nicht.
> ...


so auch ich.....
was kann es besseres geben


----------



## mutz (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

bevor das hier in vergessenheit gerät, wollt ich mal fragen.ob sich schon was neues ergeben hat.
danke maddin


----------



## Maddin (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Moin Mutz,

in Vergessenheit gerät der Thread hier bestimmt nicht. 

Es gibt nichts neues zu berichten. Die anfängliche Euphorie hat sich bei mir allerdings auch schon gelegt. Meine Tel.-Nr. sind den Stellen bekannt und sobald ich was höre, werde ich es hier veröffentlichen.

Ich hatte Anfang der Woche vor einen Zwischenstand abzugeben, aber aus bekannten Gründen wollte ich den Thread hier nicht hochholen. Wie soll ich sagen.....ich hatte befürchtet, dass er auch "befleckt" werden könnte.

Dein Vorschlag selber einem Verein beizutreten ist wohl der effektivste um dadurch 100%ig an Aufzuchtmaßnahmen teilzunehmen . Allerdings, wie ich dir auch schon geschrieben habe, wäre es dann schwer mehrere Boardies auf einmal unter den Hut zu bekommen. Und - wer tritt einem Verein bei und würde das organisieren?

Ich bin es langsam leid (jaja, selbst schuld) den Vereinen oder Organisationen hinterher zu telefonieren. Denen ist bekannt, dass sie von unserer Seite aus Hilfe bekommen würden.

Was mich am meisten aufregt ist aber, dass es die FdM unter der Schirmherrschafft von Hartwig Hahn nicht gebacken bekommen sich mit dem AB in Verbindung zu setzen. Wo sonst kann man eine so hohe Anzahl von potentiellen "Spendern" auf einen haufen erreichen? Aber wer nicht will der hat schon, oder?


----------



## Drillmaschine (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Hi,

das ärgert mich allerdings auch. Mehr als anbieten können wir uns nicht #c .

Anscheinend sind finanzielle Spenden mehr willkommen als Arbeitskraftspenden.

Daher muss man ja fast davon ausgehen, dass der Bedarf an Arbeitskräften gedeckt ist. (In Wirklichkeit bestimmt nicht). Vielleicht wollen die Vereine auch ungern fremde Angler an ihren Gewässern arbeiten sehen; auch wenn dies unlogisch ist´;+ . 

Aber vielleicht tut sich ja noch etwas. Oft geht so etwas ja nicht so schnell. 

Wäre allerdings schön, wenn ein Offizieller im AB aktiv werden würde, so dass ständig direkt über die Aktion FDM berichtet wird.
Dies wäre für den Verband kostenlos und ohne großen Aufwand im Gegensatz zu Zeitschriften möglich. So könnte man sicherlich auch die Spendenkasse füllen.

MFG
drilling machine #h


----------



## mutz (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@ maddin und drillmaschine

das problem liegt glaub ich anderswo. 

zum laichfischfang braucht man eigentlich nur zwei leute. einen der das boot lenkt und einen der die fische rauszieht. 





naja und manchmal ein paar helfer, die das boot über ein wehr schleppen ;-) es macht keinen sinn da mit 20 leuten anzurücken.

sinnvoll wäre so ein arbeitseinsatz eher bei renaturierungsmaßnahmen. die sind aber doch selten und meist großräumig angelegt, so dass eher maschinen zum einsatz kommen. :-( und wohl auch eher politisch als vereinssache.
letztes jahr hat ein schule (ich glaub aus NMS) beim anlegen von laichbetten geholfen. weiss da einer was drüber? ich versuch mal bei den kieler nachrichten was rauszufinden.


----------



## Maddin (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Moin Mutz,

das meinte der eine von dem Verein auch. Ne Hand voll Leute würden mehr als ausreichen. Die Renaturierungsmaßnahmen erwähnte er auch, allerdings ist das jetzt dafür nicht die richtige Jahreszeit. Dabei mal mit anzupacken -wie wohl die Schüler aus NMS- währe doch auch eine nette Story!?

Na mal sehen was da noch kommt.


----------



## Broder (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Moin,
ich kann euch nur soviel sagen - es gibt arbeit ohne Ende an so einem Bachabschnitt- kommt natürlich auf den Zustand an, wo alles im Lot ist muß ich nur Unkraut vernichten und leider auch mal Müllsammeln, da würden schon ein paar tatkräftige Helfer reichen, allerdings kann es auch weit mehr als das werden (Steine schleppen usw.- und Bäume pflanzen (Schwarzerlen) - nichts für kleine Schüler, das ist harte Arbeit.-Finde ich super das ihr euch das antun wollt.-
Allerdings muß man sich dann auf Sport einstellen.
Also wenn es garnichts wird mit euren Vereinen,könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden (die Hamburger allemal -2 oder 3) Ich betreue einen Bachabschnitt  der Wandse weiter oben.(theoretisch könnte es da auch irgendwann wieder Lachse und Meerforellen geben.)
Es gibt viel zu tun packen wir es an.
lieben Gruß Broder


----------



## mutz (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

klasse idee broder,
allerdings verwirrt mich der begriff unkraut in diesem zusammenhang etwas!?!? eine brennessel im gemüsebeet ist "unkraut" (fürchterliches wort) aber am bach ist doch ihr angestammter platz.

müllsammeln am bach ist zwar eine schöne kosmetik, verändert aber die probleme des baches nicht. ok broder, dann stell mal schon ein paar schwarzerlen, und einige kubikmeter groben kies bereit....ich komm dann um dir bei der verbesserung der wandse zu helfen.


----------



## Broder (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@mutz fein das Du kommst! -Da sag noch einer was gegen Mutz ist der Erste der sich freiwillig meldet! - fein also das hätte ich nicht gedacht und dann noch aus Eckernförde bis nach HH Wandsbek - Hut ab - Finde ich toll von Dir Mutz! Ich gebe Dir 100 Riesenknöterich zum entfernen und 100 Schwarzerlen zum umpflanzen!(Es ist Pflanzzeit) 
Ich nenne es einfach mal Unkraut ich will euch nicht langweilen mit einem Vortrag über Neophyten ( Nicht einheimische Pflanzen die heimische Pflanzen vertreiben und nachweislich dem Bach schaden ) wie Riesenknöterich oder japanischem Springkraut.
Na ja müllsammeln ist ja auch nur ganz wenig und es hat ja Müll auch nicht unbedingt was im Bach zu suchen oder?
Die Probleme des Baches sind gering, die Wasserqualität hervorragend - Problem sind nur die Betonstauwehre, Bontonstrassenunterführungen (ohne Fischtreppe!) Es wurden schon Forellen im Oberlauf erfolgreich ausgesetzt und Eier ausgebütet, das spricht ja dafür, daß die Probleme des Baches als eher gering einzuschätzten sind.
@All
Wenn ihr mir beim Riesenknöterich helft bekommt ihr auch eine Vortrag über diesen - Nein keine Angst


----------



## havkat (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

Klasse Broder!! #6

Aber "Unkraut"?
Kulturpflanzen-Begleitkräuter heißt das jetzt! 

Wo die Brennessel sich wohlfühlt, lass sie wachsen. Ist wichtig für einige Insekten (Schmetterlinge), außerdem fühlt sie sich auf sehr nährstoffreichen Böden wohl und kann durchaus als Phosphat/Stickstoff -Fresser dienen.

Wenn der mutz die Ellern gepflanzt hat , gibt´s Beschattung und die Nesseln werden einreguliert.


----------



## mutz (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Die Probleme des Baches sind gering, die Wasserqualität hervorragend - Problem sind nur die Betonstauwehre, Bontonstrassenunterführungen (ohne Fischtreppe!


stimmt, diese komischen betonbauwerke, staustufen, etc, machen die bäche kaputt.

aber zurück zum thema: ich hab grad mit einem verantwortlichen des meerforellen besatzes in s-h telefoniert. demnach stellt sich die lage so dar:

es gibt einige anfragen zum aktiven erhalt der trutte. auch zb. von trolling clubs. aber es gibt zu wenig möglichkeiten die massen der helfer sinnvoll einzusetzen. und wo ein einsatz sinnvoll wäre stellen sich die pächter/vereine meist quer.
nächstes jahr sollen aber einige kleine (vereinslose) ostseezuflüsse zwischen damp und flensburg verstärkt besetzt und in einen besseren zustand versetzt werden. da können dann bestimmt auch unorganisierte angler einen beitrag leisten. könnt ihr so lange warten ;+ 

die welt wird alt,
und wieder jung,
und der mensch,
hofft immer auf besserung.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktive Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo*

@ Maddin :

Super Einsatz - ehrlich, ich hätte nix mehr gemacht . Respekt !!!

Ansonsten: Es gibt seit ca. 2 Jahren Bestrebungen den Fischotter in S.H. wieder heimisch zu machen.
In diesem Zuge sollte auch den Wandersalmoniden geholfen werden (Fischtreppen, Solgleiten etc.)

Da gib es m. E. genug Arbeit - daher finde ich den Vorschlag von Broder sehr schön, ihm "aktiv" bei der Pflege seines Bachabschnittes unter die Arme zu greifen.
Das mag vielleicht direkt nichts mit der aktiven Hilfe zum Schutz der Mefo zu tun haben - aber gesunde Auen und Bäche sind der erste Schritt zu dieser Hilfe.

Jeder Boardie, der sich hier angeboten hat, sollte sich auch fragen, ob er aktiv (und wahrscheinlich im Hintergrund) mithelfen will oder ob es ihm/ihr  darum geht in irgendeinem Orgen namentlich erwähnt zu werden !

Mir persönlich würde es reichen, wenn meine Fangerfolge auf Mefo sich steigern würden 
 :q  :q  :q 

Grüße Stephan


----------

